# Monsterdrol????????



## nateo1979 (Jun 30, 2008)

Has anyone tried this. Its by Intense Nutraceuticals. They make EpioTren (same thing as Spawn), and also Tri Triple bolic (H-drol, P-Plex, and S-drol).

The chemical make up for Monsterdrol is:
17a-methyl-1, 4-androstadiene-3, 17-diol: 25 mg
13-ethyl-3-methoxy-gona-2, 5(10)dien-17-one: 20 mg
4-hydroxandrostenedione: 20mg

Correct me if im wrong is the first chemical M1, 4add. And if so I thought this chemical was hard to come by?

Looking forward to the answers


----------



## TimmyG (Jun 30, 2008)

*Monsterdrol probably sucks if it's by the same guy from Rockhard*

I haven't tried it, but I've tried Boulder Meth, Rage RV4, Testadrol 50, and a private label M-1,4 ADD. Boulder Meth was good a year ago, but now I think it's crap. And the rest I've tried are crap. Now I heard the guy who started Intense Nutraceuticals is either the same guy who started Rockhard or knows him. If he's the same guy, chances are Monsterdrol sucks. It's hard to find honest people in this business once they make a buck. By that I mean putting what's on the label in the product. The only product I've found for reliable testosterone increases is Gaspari's Novedex. If it starts to suck, I'll let you know.


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Jul 2, 2008)

I don't know about the rock hard line, but we have had customers use the Intense line and were really happy with results.  I will see if I can get some test results for you guys.. But with all the reports back from our customers have been positive


----------



## SBMUSCLE TEAM (Jul 2, 2008)

Also replying to Timmys post with Gaspari Novedex the only product showing test increases.. Well first off it's only a PCT really, so not a PH.. There are plenty of PH's out there that are proven so I'm not sure what he means


----------



## nateo1979 (Jul 2, 2008)

*SBMuscle*

I appreciate your reply. I have bought supplements from your sister/brother site TSN nutrition and you guys provide good service, and good prices. It would be really cool if you guys could test out the chemicals in Monsterdro to see of they are legit. Also is it possible for you guys to carry GXL original HD. .


----------



## zombul (Jul 3, 2008)

nateo1979 said:


> I appreciate your reply. I have bought supplements from your sister/brother site TSN nutrition and you guys provide good service, and good prices. It would be really cool if you guys could test out the chemicals in Monsterdro to see of they are legit. Also is it possible for you guys to carry GXL original HD. .



  I would secone the Original HD idea that is one of the best ph's I have seen. I had several people running it at the gym and all were very happy with the restults.It was basically Phera and H50.


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 3, 2008)

Does sound like a interesting combo


----------



## zombul (Jul 3, 2008)

I think it was originally done to be a play off the first batch of Halodrol 50.(It was rumored that it contained DMT). I sold alot of it here and always help these guys with their cycles and it produced some of the best results I had seen. I saw benches going up 50-80lbs, of course at best and these guys had never used a ph before either.It was an excellent product.


----------



## nateo1979 (Jul 3, 2008)

*WorkingGatit*

Woww you are all over the forums.. I guess that is why you choose working.  Dude if you can recommend to the sites to get GXL original HD.. Much appreciate.


----------



## nateo1979 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Zombul*



zombul said:


> I think it was originally done to be a play off the first batch of Halodrol 50.(It was rumored that it contained DMT). I sold alot of it here and always help these guys with their cycles and it produced some of the best results I had seen. I saw benches going up 50-80lbs, of course at best and these guys had never used a ph before either.It was an excellent product.



No rumor. There is a Washington Post article were they sent the original Halodrol  50 to UCLA. The chemist there tested it and it was shown to have DMT (phera in it)


----------



## nateo1979 (Jul 3, 2008)

*Zombul*



zombul said:


> I think it was originally done to be a play off the first batch of Halodrol 50.(It was rumored that it contained DMT). I sold alot of it here and always help these guys with their cycles and it produced some of the best results I had seen. I saw benches going up 50-80lbs, of course at best and these guys had never used a ph before either.It was an excellent product.



Steroids Detected In Dietary Tablets


----------



## workingatit43 (Jul 3, 2008)

nateo1979 said:


> Woww you are all over the forums.. I guess that is why you choose working.  Dude if you can recommend to the sites to get GXL original HD.. Much appreciate.




I sent you a pm


----------

